# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  مش عارفة اعمل ايه ف نفسى (عزبتنى كتير)

## tararam2007

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا مش عندى مشكلة وعاوزالها حل .. انا اللى عندى هم (هم كبيير قوى) وللاسف مينفعش اشتكى منه لاى احد اعرفه لان الهم ده هو (نفسى) انا مش راضية عنها؟؟؟؟
انا فتاة جامعية والحمد والشكر لله انى على قدر من الجمال فى الشكل والروح قبلها , 
مافيش مكان الحمدلله بكون فيه الا ولازم ادخل قلب الموجودين باختلاف فئاتهم ..ومن هنا ابتدا الهم  وهو انى مريحة لناس كتيير من زماان من ايام الكلية كل ما اتعرف على حد جديد او اى مجموعة جديدة لازم يطلعلى حد ف النص ويقلى انه (معجب) او بيحبنى 
ولانى وللاسف كنت من النوع الهادى قوى والزوق قوى قوى قوى زيادة عن الازم مكنتش بعرف احرج حد (لدرجة انى كتيير قوى كنت ممكن ارتبط بانسان (احرراج) اه والله احراج كان بيصعب عليا انى اجرح مشاعره وبقول هو معملش فيا حاجة وحشة ده بيقدملى مشاعر محترمة ورقيقة اقوم انا اجرحه مادام انا مافيش حد ف حياتى ما اجرب ومش هخسر حاجة ...وبجرب , وبفشل , بكتشف ان مش هو ده التفاهم اللى انا عاوزاه (وتنتهى العلاقة ) ومرة ورا التانية تتكرر التجربة (ومبتعلمش) بتظلم, وبظلم ,بعزب , وبتعزب . ومع ذلك لايقف قلبى عن استقبال الزائرين.... وفضل الحال كدة كتيير لدرجة انى وصلت لمرحلة (شكيت انى مبعرفش احب ) بالرغم ان اى حد ارتبطت بيه وتركته كان ولازال يذكر لى كل الخير حتى الان لانى مضرتهمش ولا ضريت نفسى الحمد لله الموضوع كله انى بكون عندى حنان زايد انا بديهولهم وبعد كدة بكتشف ان مافيش جوايا اى مشاعر ..ومكدبش عليكم حصل وانى كنت ممكن ارتبط باتنين ف نفس الوقت .... طبعا انتم كرهتونى من قبل ما اخلص كلامى .. بس معلش استحملونى شوية ..انا مش هحكيلكم تفاصيل هجيبلكم من الاخر .. بعد حوالى اكتر من ست سنوات من المعاناة والمحاولة ف الاستقرار وصلت لمرحلة (كرهت نفسى ) ودى كانت المرحلة القبل الاخيرة انى لما كرهتها قررت انى احرمها من الحب (واعتزلت الحب والغرام ) وفى اواخر الست سنوات وبداية فترة الاعتزال كان لى صديق مقرب 
0ليس اكثر من صديق ) لانى كنت بحكيله على كل حاجة وكان فاهم دماغى كويس وعرفته اصلا لانه كان صديق احد (الزائرين) وكان بيصلح بينا ف مرة من المرات ومن هنا بدات الصداقة واستمرت اكتر من ثلاث سنوات ثلاث سنوات وانا لا احمل له اى مشاعر سوى الصداقة وهو ايضا وده كان اكتر شىء عاجبنى ومع الايام اكتشفت وبدات احس انه يحبنى هو كمان ولكنه لا يريد (زائر) وتفهمت انا ذلك واقسمتله ان هو مختلف عن اى حد لانى كنت حبيته المرة دى بعقلى مش قلبى وان هو فاهمنى وان هو ده هيكون الحب الحقيقى ,لكنه لم يقتنع ف البداية وفضل فترة طوييلة جدا رافض حبى بالرغم انى متاكدجة انه بيحبنى بس كان حاطط ف دماغه كمان موضوع القيد بتاع صاحبه ,المهم ومع الايام وبدون تفاصيل كنت انا هتخطب عريس تقليييدى جدا (كان شافنى فالشغل ) واعجب بيا وخلاص بقى هتجوز واروح اعيش ف دولة اوربيه المهم (صديقى الغالى ) مقدرش يقاوم الحب ولا انا كمان ولا قيته بدون مقدمات جه واعترفلى بحبه وان هو عاوز يبقى معايا لباقى العمر ةان هو بيحبنى من زمااان ومش عاووز يقلى .. المهم ارتبطنا واتفقنا على الخطوبة قريب ف الصيف ان شاء الله .. وبات احس بمعنى الاستقرار فعلا والحب الحقيقى لاقيت نفسى بغير حاجات كتيير قوى فيا حتى الناس اللى معايا لاحظوها بقيت احس بالرضا والقناعة وانى مش عاوزة افكر ف اى حدتانى غيره هو وان ربنا بعتهولى بعد صبر كتيير ولان هو ملاااااك ( ملاك فعلا) خلانى ف فترة قصيرة اتعلق بيه جدا واحس ان انا كمان بحبه من زمان من سنين والحمد لله عشتلاول مرة معنى الاستقرار ف حياتى ,,,,,, لكن الظاهر ان المشكلة مكنتش انى مش لاقية الحب الحقيقى .. لانى لاقيته ومع ذلك ....حصل ما كان على البال ولا الخاطر ,, بدون اى مقدمات (الزمان : وقت كنت مخنوقة ورايحة اعمل مقابلة شغل ) قابلته اول مرة مكنش فبالى اى حاجة غير انه صاحب المكان اللى انا رايح اقدم على شغل فيه ولكنى لاحظت اهتمام بسيط منه قلت عادى ولظروف ما انا مارحتش الشغل ده بالرغم انه قبلنى وعطانى مميزات محدش اخدها من اللى اتقبلو زى لكن حصلت ظروف ماروحتش ولا استلمت الشغل من غير ما اعتزر , وف يوم وانا قريبة من مكان الشغل ده قلت اعدى اسلم واعتزر عن قلة زوفى انى ماروحتش حتى اعتزر واقول انا مش جاية الشغل ( صدقونى معرفش اللى خلانى اعمل ككدة انا كتييير قبل كدة طنشت شغل كتيير بس عمرى ما حاجة دفعتنى انى اعمل اللى عملته ( المهم انا دخلت ولما قابلته رحب بيا جدا واتكلمنا واتحاكينا كتيييييييييييييييييييير ومن غير اى مقدمات فوجئت بيه عمال يحكيلى مشاكله وهمومه وتفاصيل حياته الشخصية وبجات الاول استغرب ازاى هو بيحكيلى وهو كمان نفسه قاللى انا مش عارف انا بحكيلك ليه ولانه شخص متدين جداا من معاملتى معاه وكمان محترم مقدرتش اقاطعه وكعادتى مع الاخرين استمعت له جيدا وحاولت اساعده ف مشاكله ومن هنا .... بقى يكلمنى واكلمه تطورت العلاقة فى 72 ساعة فقط ؟؟؟؟ بقى مغرم بيا ومتيم بى عارفين ليه لان حاجة غربة بنا تشابه فظييييع ف كل شىء عمرى ف حياتى ما قابلت حد كل حاجة بحبها بيحبها وكل حاجة بكرهها بيكرهها متشابهيتن فى ( طباعنا كلامنا احلامنا هواياتنا اصحابنا ميولنا .....الخ ) انا بالنسبة له حاجة حلوة قوى بس لو كانت جت بدرى كانت هتبقى حلوة قوى قوى ( على لسانه هو ) لان اللى انا عرفتته ان هو للاسف متجوز وعلى خلاف ومشاكل مع زوجته وهو اتجوز وهو صغير جدا لان هو دلوقتى اصلا مش كبيير قوى ومن هنا انا كنت ليه نبع الحنان اللى اتفتحله بالصدفة واللى زى ما هو بيقول انه مش متخيل حياته من غيرى .. وهو بالنسبة لى كان زى العصفور اللى صحيت الصبح بيخبط على شباكى عشان اخبيه من الصياد .... على فكرة انا محبتهوش انا بحب حبيبى الحقيقى بس انا عشت ال 72 ساعة دول وانا خاينة .. بس انابرده مش قادرة ابعد عن عصفورى الحزين .. انا مش عارفة اعمل ايه ولا قادرة ابعد عن حبى الوحيد ولا قادرة اتخلى عن العصفور الحزين وحاسة انى هتعلق بيه اكتر .. وحبيبى الوحيد انا كدة خاينة حاسة انى مستهلهوش فكرت انى انهى العلاقة ورحتله فعلا النهاردة مخصوص عشان اعترفله بكل حاجة واقله انى ( شخصية زبالة ) بس صدقونى مقدرتش لانى انا من جوايا كويسة بس نفسى هى اللى معزبانى انا لو وحشة مكنش حيهمنى ومكنتش هشوف اللى انا بعمله ده انه غلط ( بس انا فعلا منهارة حاسة انى انسانة مش طبيعية وعمرها ما هتستقر ف حياتها ) مع العلم انى الحمد لله مؤمنة بالله وبصلى وبلجأله دايما .......

   انا فعلا منهاااااااااااااااااارة* :n:   :n:   :n:

----------


## boukybouky

أختي الكريمة أعانك الله علي التخلص من كل ما تعاني منه

عذراً د/ عادل لديه ظروف خاصة بالعمل تجعله في الوقت الحالي 

غير متواجد في المنتدي و لكنه قريباً سيكون بيننا و يجيب علي ما تسألين عنه

احرصي علي  تلاوة القرآن فهو شفاء لما في الصدور و أتمني لك الصحة و راحة البال 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------

